# Your automobile history...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

What are the cars that have come and gone through your life? These are the ones I've had (mostly chronological, there was some overlap where I had two cars at once). Seems like a lot of cars for 43 years of driving.

67 VW beetle
70 Toyota Corolla
66 Meteor
67 Dodge Monaco
69 Camaro
73 Corvette
79 Chev Belair
80 Pontiac Grand Prix
64 Rambler Classic
78 Ford Capri (the last year of the German ones)
80 Buick LeSabre
86 Pontiac Grand Prix
86 VW Jetta
95 Chrysler Intrepid
98 Ford Contour
02 Pontiac Grand Prix
06 Acura TL
09 Pontiac G6 GXP
11 BMW 328i
14 BMW 335 xi


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

91 camry le, 96 camry le, 2010 matrix base.

Guess which one has been the biggest pita...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

__________


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> What are the cars that have come and gone through your life? These are the ones I've had (mostly chronological, there was some overlap where I had two cars at once). Seems like a lot of cars for 43 years of driving.
> 
> 67 VW beetle
> 70 Toyota Corolla
> ...


Hah! My brother's at about triple that in 6 years.

For me:

99 Ford Escort SE
95 GMC C1500
95 Subaru Forester LSi
92 Ford Ranger
93 Honda Civic CX
91 Honda CRX Si
85 Honda Prelude
00 Honda Accord Coupe
03 Chev Cavalier (came with a hot chick)
95 Nissan Hardbody

Still have the CRX and the Hardbody. Not sure what I'll pick up for a winter beater this year.

Said hot chick also came with a 1968 Plymouth Barracuda, but it's in need of a full rebuild.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

76 Charger Daytona
80 Camaro
80 Diplomat
82 Mirada
88 Chrysler 600
95 Ford Taurus
87 Toyota Tercel
95 Dodge Spirit
89 Oldsmobile Gutless Supreme
98 Honda Civic
2006 Toyota Corolla
2007 Toyota Tacoma
2012 Elantra

I probably missed a couple in there somewhere.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

In purchase order. 

1970 Ford Mustang
1971 Triumph Spitfire
1981 Toyota 4x4 pickup
1987 Chevy Sprint
1998 Ford Windstar
2003 Mazda Protege 5
2013 Toyota Rav4
2012 Ford F250


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

I've always bought used.

'73 LeMans, 3 on the tree (first car at 16)
'71 Charger
'68 Impala SS ragtop
'78 Monte Carlo
'78 Mustang Cobra II
'82 Phoenix SJ 4 speed
'85 Ramcharger
'82 Monte Carlo
'85 Caprice
'84 Caprice
'87 Caprice (I love these sofa on wheels. lol)
'95 New Yorker (current)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I've always bought used.
> 
> '73 LeMans, 3 on the tree (first car at 16)
> '71 Charger
> ...


You got both the LeMans and the Charger one year after they turned ugly!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry to say that i have had over 44 cars in my lifetime, several at the same time. Mostly fixer-uppers when i was working as a mechanic. Everything from a Cadillac to a Triumph. Cant re-call all of them. The first one was a 1957 Austin A55 Salon. I paid a whopping 15.00 for it.LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> You got both the LeMans and the Charger one year after they turned ugly!


Didn't matter to me at those times.
I bought the LeMans for $300 needing nothing to cert and later, the Charger for $150 (which needed ten lbs of bondo (lol) and a brake booster to cert).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Didn't matter to me at those times.
> I bought the LeMans for $300 needing nothing to cert and later, the Charger for $150 (which needed ten lbs of bondo (lol) and a brake booster to cert).


Nobody wanted those chargers. Dad took a mint 70 Charger into a demolition derby in 1977 and destroyed it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

'73 Mercury Montego (first car, it was around 15 years old, bought for $200)
'87 Toyota regular cab 4x4 pickup (bought used a few years old)
'91 Ford Explorer Sport
'99 Ford Explorer Sport
'87 GMC regular cab pickup (mine beater)
'06 Nissan Xterra

Not bad for 30+ years of driving.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> Dad took a mint 70 Charger into a demolition derby in 1977 and destroyed it


Unfortunately, I wrapped my '71 around a phone pole back in '83.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

1982 Toyota Tercel
1985 Pontiac Grand Am
1995 Pontiac Grand Am
2003 Nissan Maxima
2012 Infiniti FX50
35 years driving


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In order, since 1982:
'80 Dodge Omni 024
late '70s Pontiac compact station wagon of some sort (died within a few weeks)
'77 Dodge Dart (w/slant 6 that is probably still functioning somewhere)
mid-1980's Plymouth Reliant
'91 Toyota Camry station wagon (best car ever owned)
'01 Ford Focus wagon
'07 Ford Focus wagon

No car ownership between 1993 and 1999.
Pondering a Ford Transit for next vehicle purchase, but electrics may be cheap enough by that point.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> 89 Oldsmobile Gutless Supreme


An auto-correct or typo error, or a grudge against a specific vehicle?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't get my license until I was in my early 30's. I always lived in major cities so there wasn't much need for it.
'78 Buick Estate Wagon (Traded a Samick acoustic missing a tuning peg)
'?? Hyundai Accent
2010 Toyota Corolla


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

1984 VW Rabbit Convertible
1986 Pontiac Fiero V6
1983 Porsche 944
1989 Audi 90
2000 Chrysler Neon
1998 Audi A6
2000 Audi A6 2.7T
2003 Audi S6
2004 Porsche Cayenne S
2007 Audi S8
2014 Smart Electric Drive........


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought my first car in 1987.

1983 Chev Citation
1987 Plymouth Reliant (purchased 1993)
1988 Chev Celebrity (married into that one, 1997)
1998 Dodge Neon (first and last new car purchase, 1997)
1992 Dodge Shadow (purchased sometime around 1998)
2002 Pontiac Montana (purchased 2006, I think?)
2004 Honda Odyssey (purchased 2012)

My two favourites were the Citation and Odyssey, with the Reliant a close third. We only had two cars from 1997 until about 2003.

Can anyone tell I'm not really a "car guy"?

Currently sort-of looking for a newer Odyssey or Toyota Sienna


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Accept2 said:


> 1984 VW Rabbit Convertible
> 1986 Pontiac Fiero V6
> 1983 Porsche 944
> 1989 Audi 90
> ...


Either you could afford to pay for someone to work on your cars, or you sincerely hate yourself!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> What are the cars that have come and gone through your life? These are the ones I've had (mostly chronological, there was some overlap where I had two cars at once). Seems like a lot of cars for 43 years of driving.
> 
> 67 VW beetle
> 70 Toyota Corolla
> ...


How did you like the 73 vette?
I had a 76 for many years...in the 80’s I thought it was the cats meow....in hindsight, it was maybe the most over rated car ever made. But at least it was dead simple to work on. I learned most of what I know about cars from that that thing....went through 3 engines and trans on it, I sold it after I did a TPI retrofit on it. The economics set in that it wasn’t going to be worth doing all the body work for it that it needed.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

mhammer said:


> An auto-correct or typo error, or a grudge against a specific vehicle?


Just that car in particular


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Try not to put too many autobiographical password hints in the public domain.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a long list. It all started here:








My 61' Morris Mini. Still on the road today, racing Vintage and lives in North Carolina. Those are the original colours and although it started life with an 850cc engine I replaced that with a 1075cc. Still has my alloy rims too.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Might not have all the years correct. Last one bought new was the 99 Chrysler (family connection to dealer)

74 Toyota Corolla
82 Mazda GLC
89 Dodge Dakota
86 Yamaha YZ600
88 Yamaha XT650
92 Nissan Pathfinder
92 Toyota Paseo (wife's)
94 Honda Civic 2-dr
96 Chrysler Stratus (down to 1-car family)
99 Chrysler Intrepid (down 1-car family)
9x Honda Civic 4-dr (wife's back to 2-car family)
00 Subaru Impreza RS 4-dr
03 Subaru WRX Wagon
06 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon
06 Audi A4 (wife's)
07 Volvo XC90
09 Audi A4 (wife's)
11 Audi A4 Avant
11 Mazda 3 (3 car family at the moment)
17 Audi A3 (wife's, soon to be replacing the 09)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

66 Impala
72 Impala
75 GMC 
76 Caprice
78 Olds Delta
80 GMC
83 WS6 TA
94 F-150
2010 F-150


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So just me in the "under 5" category eh?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Not a long list over forty years... all bought but the last one according to family needs.
"76 Datson F-10 (bought in 1978 as second owner; did rust to death !)
"82 Renaud Alliance (left her at 125.000 km as nephew's first car; destroyed in a car crash later on)
"90 Pontiac Tempest (motor problem by 115 km, but did not really suit my needs anymore, so...)
"99 Mercury Sable (did not suit my need anymore by 125.000 km when I had to travel in Gaspesia during Winters)
"09 Ford Flex AWD (bought in 2008 to fight gaspesian Winters; 116.000 km now running less than 5.000km a year)
On the verge to change for the last time I guess, but no model really attracks me... :-/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not really a car guy. Didn't own one until I was 32. Necessity.

Plymouth Valiant 1976
Chev Cavalier 1984
Volvo 240 1983
Dodge Neon 1994 (only new car I ever owned)
Nissan Altima 1994 (didn't replace it after an accident)
Didn't own a vehicle for 6 years (unless you include the truck my daughter owned - I made so many payments for her)
Dodge RAM 1500 2008 (likely for the rest of my driving life)**

** Above mentioned truck


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> So just me in the "under 5" category eh?


I've only had five registered in my name - and I'm pretty sure I've been driving for about 2 decades longer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> So just me in the "under 5" category eh?


I've had a driver's license for 46 years and I'm in the '6' category.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i will list what i remember. 

at least one of every year galaxy, and fairlane from 65-74
71, 72, 73 charger
66 coronet
76 continental
63.5 comet
68 mustang
two 76 mustangs
73 capri
two 72 lemans
70 lemans
eighty-something x-11 citation
67 caddy hearse
69 caddy ambulance
90 something volvo wagon
72 nova
 eighty something volare & same year aspen
76 (i think) grenada
76 comet
76 maverick
08 elantra
87 firebird gta
87 tercel
70 something monza
78 xr7 cougar
tqo 76 monte carlos
that's almost 50 cars that i can remember, i'm sure i am forgetting some


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I also have a second list for partial ownership, off road, racecars, and motorcycles, atvs.

91 Honda Civic SE
8x Toyota MR2
04 Ford Focus ZX3
95 Cavalier Z24
1978 Yamaha DT175
1977 Yamaha DT100
1984 Volvo 240 sedan
1993 Volvo 240 wagon
1993 Toyota Corrola 4wd wagon
1984 Suzuki DS80
1977 Honda Z50
1990 Polaris Trail Boss 250 4x4
1996 Honda Fourtrax 300
1986 Honda Big Red 250ES
1992 Polaris Trail Boss 250
2002 Suzuki Quadrunner 500


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> i will list what i remember.
> 
> at least one of every year galaxy, and fairlane from 65-74
> 71, 72, 73 charger
> ...


Dad had a 72 LeMans GT. Was his favorite car ever. The one that got away.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1997 Civic Si
2002 Subaru WRX
2006 Acura TSX
2013 Scion FR-S


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> So just me in the "under 5" category eh?





bw66 said:


> I've only had five registered in my name - and I'm pretty sure I've been driving for about 2 decades longer.


I've had a license for 42 years and I'm at 7. And I like cars, I just don't like changing cars. Ultimately, they are just utilities. 

78 Buick Skyhawk (used to call it the Shithawk)
83 VW Scirocco
87 Acura Legend Coupe
89 Isuzu Spacecab 4X4
89 Ford Probe
05 Mazda 3 Sport
17 GTI

There was also a CB750 and Kawi Ninja 600R, plus dual sport/dirtbikes in the mix along the way. That's where I got my yawyaws out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would love to change cars. I just cant haha.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine is way more boring....... I didn't bother starting to drive until I was already in my twenties because I lived in the city, so I never needed a car.

2005-2012 = 2000 Chevrolet Malibu
Got a great deal on it and drove it until I couldn't afford to maintain it anymore.

2012-2016 = 2003 Pontiac Grand Am
MAJOR lemon. Never buy a car from a "friend". It would have been cheaper to keep maintaining the Malibu.

2016-Present = 2012 Mazda 3
Date code shows it was built at the end of 2012. Bought newer this time thinking I would save money on maintenance and boy was I right. Other than the standard required maintenance, this car hasn't needed a single unexpected repair.

Next car? Likely another Mazda 3. Maybe a Civic, or some other entry level sedan.

Dream car? I don't have one. I like exotics, but would never buy one even if I had the money. Cars are a tool for me to get from point A to point B. I want that tool to be comfortable, reliable, safe, and cheap to maintain. Colour/styling comes second, and nothing else matters.

I guess it'd be a ricer! Sports car looks with regular sedan comfort inside. Hah!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Mine is way more boring....... I didn't bother starting to drive until I was already in my twenties because I lived in the city, so I never needed a car.
> 
> 2005-2012 = 2000 Chevrolet Malibu
> Got a great deal on it and drove it until I couldn't afford to maintain it anymore.
> ...


Hah! My car is about one of those 4 requirements


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll try,

61' Mini
64' Studebaker 3 on the tree
59' MGA
72' MGB - 1st one
71' Impala
72' MGB - 2nd and last one - still have - 38 years and counting
78'? AMC Concord
78ish Rabbit
90-something Grand Am Quad 4
Pontiac 6000
Plymouth Voyager
Chev Beretta
Cavalier Z24
62' Jag MkII
04' GMC Jimmy
11' Nissan Juke

There are also a couple Austin 1100, 1300, and Landcrabs in the early years as well as a Datsun and a Chevette


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just for a fun aside, we have a private gig tomorrow night at a pretty posh house. This is the owner's "Main" garage:








I'd love to work on my "B" in there


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Just for a fun aside, we have a private gig tomorrow night at a pretty posh house. This is the owner's "Main" garage:
> View attachment 223108
> 
> I'd love to work on my "B" in there


That is heaven. 

My FIL has a 73 MGB with the Rover/Buick V8 swap. 5 speed standard. Little rocket of a deathtrap


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> That is heaven.
> 
> My FIL has a 73 MGB with the Rover/Buick V8 swap. 5 speed standard. Little rocket of a deathtrap


I have never driven a B with the V8 but I'm told that aside from straight ahead power the extra weight and torque really messed with handling. Still, knowing all that ........ how could you really say "no" to the idea


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

1970 Ford Torino
1972 AMC Ambassador
Early VW Rabbit
73 Super Beetle
1987 Suzuki Forsa (my first new car)
Volvo Wagon
Volvo Sedan
Geo Tracker
Suzuki Forsa again
Dodge Neon
Dodge Grand Caravan
2011 Kia Soul

I think that's all of them...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have never driven a B with the V8 but I'm told that aside from straight ahead power the extra weight and torque really messed with handling. Still, knowing all that ........ how could you really say "no" to the idea


It's just a tire smoke generator now. I'd like to try one with an aluminum LS swap though. LS swaps make everything better.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Started driving in 1977...

69 Beaumont
77 GMC Gypsy van
74 Volvo
72? Maverick
84 Suzuki 410
84 Dodge half ton
8? Ford Bronco 2
93 Plymouth Voyager
199? Nissan Sentra
199? Ford Escort
200? Toyota Rav4
200? Toyota Rav4
201? Toyota Tacoma
2015 Toyota Rav4
2007 Toyota Matrix

Don't think I've forgotten any, lots of overlap, especially with the small cars.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Forgot the bike. Midlife crisis. Yes I crashed it.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Past

'78 Toyota Celica
'81 Toyota Celica
'84 Chrysler Laser
'86 Honda Accord Hatch
'84 Honda Prelude
'89 Honda Prelude
'94 Honda Prelude
'90 Dodge D-50
'91 Nissan Stanza
'94 Chev S-10
'87 Mazda 323
'87 Toyota Camry
'94 Pontiac Firefly
'95 Honda Odyssey

Current

'08 Toyota Matrix
'14 Toyota 4Runner

Always drove a 4-banger to save gas! Now a family of 4 with a little travel trailer so needed a V6. Looking forward to going electric one day.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

‘73 Corolla - ran like a 2-stroke, burned as much oil as gas
‘73 Lemans Sport Coupe - such a heap
‘78 Ford Capri - love the German built Fords
‘80 Ford Fiesta- the tin box that could. Heck of an engine surprisingly
‘81 Fiat X/19- Fix It Again Turner
‘92 Ford Ranger- 1st new vehicle.
‘00 F-350 - 5.4. 4.10s, std, such a slug but great in the bush
‘05 GMC Sierra Duramax- 1st taste of diesel. No more hills. Great truck.
‘10 GMC Sierra Duramax - didn’t like as much as ‘05 but still nice. $60+k for a truck.
‘12 F-150- current vehicle. Does everything I ask, tow/haul, hauls a## with the 3.5 Ecoboost.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Started driving in 2008.
2001 Chevy Cavalier (totalled by someone unable to read a stop sign in 2010)
2002 Saturn SC1 (Canadian Tire dropped a car on top of it in 2012)
2001 Chrysler Neon (Still running like a champ, gifted it to my cousin in 2014)
2010 Ford Fusion SE


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Knowing your car history down to the period, really is a guy thing, isn't it. I realized this very early in life and learned to talk cars and racing, even though I really didn't care that much. Call it one of the many teenaged male survival strategies


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Knowing your car history down to the period, really is a guy thing, isn't it.


Or some people just have a good memory and its no problem to recall things like cars or the tax numbers from your first business 40 years ago or the serial numbers from your race car motors because they are being rebuilt every 30 hours and rotated in and out of the car accordingly as well as costing a shit ton to maintain.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a good memory for that shit, even if it isn't important to me.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Started driving in 1970. Drove across Canada in my friend’s mother’s VW Beetle in ‘71.

‘52 Chevrolet 1/2 ton pickup
‘56 GMC panel truck
‘71 Datsun 510
‘72 Yamaha 650
‘76 Yamaha 650
‘74 Yamaha 360
‘78 Yamaha 250
‘84 Ford Ranger
‘90 Pontiac Grand Prix
‘87 Porsche 944s
‘72 Datsun 510 GT4 race car
‘88 BMW 318
‘82 Chevrolet Silverado 3/4 ton
‘96 Jeep Grand Cherokee 
‘10 Pontiac Vibe
‘13 Kia Soul


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Started driving in 1970. Drove across Canada in my friend’s mother’s VW Beetle in ‘71.
> 
> ‘52 Chevrolet 1/2 ton pickup
> ‘56 GMC panel truck
> ...


GT4 510! What a blast


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm going to miss a few;

'62 Pontiac Laurentian
66 Corvair
68 Fiat 124
69 Camaro RS
71 TR6
70 Cuda
67 Mustang Convertible

Got married

70 Montego
75 Mustang II
76 Saab 900
1978 Nissan 280z
71 VW Rabbit (winter car)
80 Grand Prix
84 Nissan 300zx
88 VW Passat
92 Bonneville SSEi
94 Gran Prix GTP
90 Nissan 300zx
96 Saab 900s
98 Saab 9000
98 Audi A4
2004 Nissan Murano
2005 Infinity FX35
2008 Acura RDX
2012 BMW 135is
2015 BMW X3

That's most of mine, I'll add some more as they come to mind.

My wife's had a few VW's and Toyota's over a similar timeframe.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Knowing your car history down to the period, really is a guy thing, isn't it. I realized this very early in life and learned to talk cars and racing, even though I really didn't care that much. Call it one of the many teenaged male survival strategies


I agree. Some of the girls I know would answer the question: a red one, then a blue one, then another red one, and then a white one. I think it was a convertible. And then a ..........


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For some folks they just get you from A to B.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> GT4 510! What a blast


It was until I had an argument with an Oldsmobile. It was only a practice session. He was an idiot. He t-boned me at close to 100 kph on a 60 kph hairpin. Racing cars are worse than guitars for a money drain. With amateur racing driving skills don't really come into it. Whoever has the most money usually wins.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Budda said:


> For some folks they just get you from A to B.


and back.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think I got my license in about 1995. 

Ford Probe GT
Honda Civic
Hyundai Elantra
Hyundai Accent
Hyundai Elantra GT Sport (Just got this last week)

I came into a bit of inheritance money, and the recent car is the only one I have never bought with all the bells and whistle. It was my only chance I'll probably have to own something nice. A car actually means more to me than my living situation etc. I am single and am fine renting a small place (and I love my little place). But heading out all over to hike, take photos, and just go on general road trips with a reliable car means a lot more to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> and back.


If they're so lucky.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Ford Probe GT


First gen or second? Loved mine, very much despite the clinical/sexual innuendo name . It was Ford in name only, mostly a Mazda MX-6 Mystere. 










Well I guess I now need to Ob partake. License since 1986. Here is the list of cars I actually drove/drive (a couple of others were for family members).

* 1983 Nissan Sentra (first car bought used, Dad helped a lot, good times with/in that car, but what a pile of crap that was, it eventually died in mid TO in a massive cloud of burning oil; they got much better later)
* 1993 Ford Probe GT (first car bough myself, bought new, absolutely loved it, amazing performance and looks for the money, 2.5L V6; later became a winter beater and eventually neighbour pushed it off the driveway as parts for son’s car in the end)
* 2001 BMW E46 M3 (waited 1.5 years on the waiting list for that one; first BMW try as a lease, only lease I ever did so far)
* 2005 BMW E46 M3 (still have, summer-driven only, long term ownership intent, had some now-fixed reliability issues, but I love driving and tracking this car; don’t love BMW as a company, however, and some of their other customers give rest of us a bad name)
- 2007 Mazda CX-9 (still have, winter, towing, and very comfortable long range driving)
- wife has 2010 Mazda 3 and we both like it lot; I call Mazdas “a poor man’s BMW” — it’s all about the driving/driver experience, reliability is similar too; she had a previous generation Mazda 3 before that, we obviously liked it enough to buy another

(by the way, M3 in LexxM3 ... I think the Mazda 3s and BMW M3s explain it, no?)

I seem to keep my cars for a long time relative to others here.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> First gen or second? Loved mine, very much despite the clinical/sexual innuendo name . It was Ford in name only, mostly a Mazda MX-6 Mystere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In high school, if you didn't have a hopped up Civic, you had a KLZE swapped Probe. My brother had the MX6.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> First gen or second? Loved mine, very much despite the clinical/sexual innuendo name . It was Ford in name only, mostly a Mazda MX-6 Mystere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I started out driving my dad's 89 maybe in high school? Then I bought an early 90's one. I might be off a couple of years on those dates. They were well built. I got rear ended in mine and it it left a couple of paint marks. Other guys car was a mess.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> I started out driving my dad's 89 maybe in high school? Then I bought an early 90's one. I might be off a couple of years on those dates. They were well built. I got rear ended in mine and it it left a couple of paint marks. Other guys car was a mess.


I learned to drive stick in a 2nd gen probe


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LexxM3 said:


> First gen or second? Loved mine, very much despite the clinical/sexual innuendo name . It was Ford in name only, mostly a Mazda MX-6 Mystere.


I had a 1st gen and loved it. In fact, it led me to buying a Mazda 3 as my next car. And it was excellent as well (had it for 12 trouble-free years). I agree, Mazda are the underappreciated Japanese mark. But, shhhhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Knowing your car history down to the period, really is a guy thing, isn't it.


I dunno, Maggs is pretty good at it.

She had a red one, a blue one, a green one, another blue one, one that was kinda silvery, another blue one, .............................


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Pretty sure I can't remember all of them.. 

1984 Oldsmobile Delta 88
1991 Ford Probe
1989 Ford Probe GT
1988 Jeep Comanche
1993 Mazda MX3
1988 Toyota Camry
1987 Toyota Hilux
1995 Ford Probe
1991 Buick Regal
1989 Ford Mustang LX
1995 Mercury Mystique
2005 Suzuki Aerio
2003 Dodge Grand Caravan
2015 Kia Forte
2017 Ram 1500

I didn't get my license until 2001.. several of those cars I bought for only a couple hundred bucks, there's a couple more I just can't remember what they were and exactly when they fit in. The Ram is the closest thing to being new that I've ever bought.. I got it about 2 weeks ago and it only had 4,000km on it. Assuming nothing crazy happens with gas prices, there shouldn't be anything added to the list for a long long time.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I'm going to miss a few;
> '62 Pontiac Laurentian 66 Corvair 68 Fiat 124 69 Camaro RS 71 TR6 70 Cuda 67 Mustang Convertible
> Got married
> 70 Montego 75 Mustang II 76 Saab 900 78 Nissan 280z 71 VW Rabbit (winter car) 80 Grand Prix 84 Nissan 300zx 88 VW Passat 92 Bonneville SSEi 94 Gran Prix GTP 90 Nissan 300zx 96 Saab 900s 98 Saab 9000 98 Audi A4 2004 Nissan Murano 2005 Infinity FX35 2008 Acura RDX 2012 BMW 135is 2015 BMW X3 That's most of mine, I'll add some more as they come to mind. My wife's had a few VW's and Toyota's over a similar timeframe.


I feel so inadequate.

73 Suzuki GT750 "Water Buffalo" motorcycle
65 Cadillac Sedan de Ville
78 Oldsmobile Cutlass
82 Ford Taurus
84 Chev Malibu
86 Chev Caprice Coupe
88 Pontiac Grand Prix
88 Volkswagen Rabbit
91 Dodge Grand Caravan
94 Ford Explorer
97 Ford Explorer
2001 Ford Expedition
2004 GMC Yukon XL
2010 BMW X5 35d diesel
2017 Ford F350 diesel

The best one was the X5 until it was five years old and began requiring me to keep CAA and the repair shop on speed dial. Safest-feeling vehicle drove on rails, handled like a dream doing exactly what I told it to do, stopped on a dime.

My other vehicles have all driven like boats comparatively. It is a coincidence that nearly all were North American vehicles. Not a coincidence that they drove like boats but that I bought / leased them while never feeling any sense of duty or predilection to buy domestic vehicles. Can't explain it.

Not a real car guy I guess. If I was I'd list the 25 or so other vehicle models I've driven as rentals, some of them for weeks and for long distances. Again nearly all domestic. Used to love the Lincoln Town Car for distance travel, but talk about a boat!! My wife is on her fourth Toyota (second Highlander) which have been great low-maintenance vehicles.

Having now shamed myself with all the enthusiasts here...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I feel so inadequate.
> 
> 73 Suzuki GT750 "Water Buffalo" motorcycle
> 65 Cadillac Sedan de Ville
> ...


C'mon, you had a 65' Caddy - that's something to feel cool about


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

1984 Buick Regal Grand National
1989 Dodge Daytona
1999 Mazda Millenia
2004 Subaru Forester XT
2014 Subaru Forester

My wife travels the world for auto research - we have some different loaner car in the driveway every week it seems for her to check out. It was a '19 black Miata RF last week.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Beside my parents cars, my history is pretty small.

2005 Ford Focus ZX5 - Winter Edition. That was a really nice first car with heating bench, Pirelli 16 inches tires and many other options. The only thing I really care about was the audio system. Give me many hours of fun driving with my friend and all my cd's in those big black bender.

2001 Pontiac Sunfire - I had to sell the Focus to get my finances together. My fiancé let me use her car. It was shitty, the roof was too low for me but it was a great gesture from her. I was able to go to work and pay my studies and the rent.

2009 Mazda 3 - Our actual car. Since I'm not a car's guy, the thing is okay. After 10 years, the AC is dead, there's noise but still get me to the grocery store. We are planning to get another one in the near future. Maybe next year or so.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

fretboard said:


> My wife travels the world for auto research - we have some different loaner car in the driveway every week it seems for her to check out.


How cool is that!
I'd get her to tell her boss that 'I have clients that may be interested in a COPO Camaro. Lend me one for the week?'


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

fretboard said:


> 1984 Buick Regal Grand National
> 1989 Dodge Daytona
> 1999 Mazda Millenia
> 2004 Subaru Forester XT
> ...


Grand F'ing National! BadAss


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

fretboard said:


> 1984 Buick Regal Grand National
> 1989 Dodge Daytona
> 1999 Mazda Millenia
> 2004 Subaru Forester XT
> ...


This reminds me I missed one in my list

1987 Dodge Daytona Shelby with a modified turbo, exhaust, intercooler, and computer to run 14 lbs of boost with 94 octane. It was on the verge of blowing up every time you floored the gas pedal. It was a beast to drive with a massive torque steer but it sure felt good when the turbo hit. Eventually blew a head gasket about 100 km from home.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> This reminds me I missed one in my list
> 
> 1987 Dodge Daytona Shelby with a modified turbo, exhaust, intercooler, and computer to run 14 lbs of boost with 94 octane. It was on the verge of blowing up every time you floored the gas pedal. It was a beast to drive with a massive torque steer but it sure felt good when the turbo hit. Eventually blew a head gasket about 100 km from home.


I was just looking at one of those this afternoon.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a part of my automobile history that I'd be happy to trade for a 2018 Martin 000-28.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I was just looking at one of those this afternoon.


It was a cheap piece of crap that was so much fun it should have been illegal.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> C'mon, you had a 65' Caddy - that's something to feel cool about


Yep, I agree. '65 Caddie reminds me of Madmen. 

@boyscout that's a cool ride. Back when Caddies were something unique, before GM got into 'badge engineering' and a Caddie was just a gussied-up Olds, which was just a gussied-up Pontiac, which was just a gussied-up Chevy. "Let's change the grill and the dash and bump the price 10%. Yea, they'll buy that."


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> It was a cheap piece of crap that was so much fun it should have been illegal.


That's basically my M.O.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

89 Mercury Grand Marquis
96 Ford Windstar (purple)
2002 Civiv SI
2002 Saab 9-5 Aero
2013 F150
2014 Genesis Coupe R-Spec
2008 Saab 9-5 Aero (current driver)
2008 Nissan X-Terra Off Road Ed. (Current driver for wife)


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

1978 Mercury 
1979 Mercury
1984 Dodge Omni
1986 Ford Tempo
1990 Ford Taurus Wagon
1996 Mercury Sable
1998 Nissan Quest
2000 Ford Focus
2004 PT Cruiser
2008 Dodge Avenger R/T
2008 Nissan Pathfinder
2018 Toyota Corolla


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Hah! My brother's at about triple that in 6 years.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


Another one for the list: 

Rare 2003 Acura 3.2CL Type-S 6MT. Only ~3000 coupes were made with the manual transmission worldwide.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I saw a very low NSX today, that was cool.

My car is giving me a lot of grief and due to spend vs. value ratio, we're looking. I didn't think it would be this soon!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> I saw a very low NSX today, that was cool.
> 
> My car is giving me a lot of grief and due to spend vs. value ratio, we're looking. I didn't think it would be this soon!


Those things were crazy low to begin with. I'm hoping to pick up a '91 NSX in the next 5 years or so. The big brother to my '91 CRX.


----------

